# Schnellste GTX 570



## Zocker15xD (26. September 2011)

Hi

ich würde in meinem PC gerne eine GTX 570 verbauen.
Was ist im Moment das schnellste Modell???
(Der Preis spielt keine Rolle, egal welches Modell ich nehme,ich zahle keinen aufpreis bei meinem PC)

lg Zocker 14


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2011)

ich bezweifle, dass die DIr dir Karte besorgen, die du denen nennst - du müsstest eher wissen, welche Modelle die denn auf lager haben, und von denen dann die "schnellste". Verbauen die denn überhaupt ohne Aufpreis irgendeiner der OC-Modelle? Wenn nein, dann sind eh alle gleich.


----------



## usopia (27. September 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich würde in meinem PC gerne eine GTX 570 verbauen.
> Was ist im Moment das schnellste Modell???[...]



Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 SOC


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. September 2011)

Ich hab mal nachgefragt und sie sagen, sie verbauen vor Allem Gainward, Point of view, Palit oder Powercolor
Bei den Einzelkomponenten die sie verkaufen, und ich nehme an die auch in die PCs kommen, ist zb eine Gainward Phantom dabei
Aber ich frag nochmal an ob sie auch so eine von gb verbauen können
Welches modell von den herstellern von oben wäre am besten???


----------



## usopia (27. September 2011)

wenn die tatsächlich eine Phantom einbauen könnten, wäre das natürlich eine sehr gute und ebenfalls leise Alternative. Ich vermute aber eher, daß die generell Karten im Referenz-Design verbauen weil die halt etwas günstiger sind. Aber wie gesagt, wenns ne Phantom gibt, würde ich die nehmen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. September 2011)

Also bei ihren komponenten verkaufen sie die phantom auch und sonst sind nur billigkarten dabei
Ich hab schon mehrmals bei ihnen angefragt ob sie die Point of view TGT Beast oder die Gygabyte SOC oder die Phantom verbauen
Aber sie weichen einer direkten antwort immer aus...es heißt immer: je nach verfügbarkeit oder wir verbauen teilweise diese karten usw.
Aber bei einem Aupreis von 330 euro erwarte ich schon mind eine Phantom
vielleicht bestelle ich auch ohne graka und kauf bei amazon oder so...


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2011)

Bei Amazon deine Grafikkarte kaufen ... got it! 

330 EUR ist für eine "eventuell übertaktete" GTX 570 ziemlich viel, vorallem im Komplettpaket. Ich würde an deiner Stelle generell mal die Konfiguration des PCs bzw. Kosten hier auflisten, vllt. kommst du bei einem anderen Shop günstiger weg.

Normalerweise seh ich solche Mehrpreise etc. nicht so eng, aber solche Aussagen bzw. Ausweichen von Antworten ist mir etwas suspekt.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...aber solche Aussagen bzw. Ausweichen von Antworten ist mir etwas suspekt.


 Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Vielleicht haben die auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, z. B. fragt ein Kunde wie in diesem Fall nach einer Grafikkarte und bestellt aber erst 2-3 Wochen später.
Wenn diese dann nicht mehr verfügbar ist bzw. nicht mehr verbaut wird, kommt garantiert eine Beschwerde des Kunden.

Was mir eher komisch vorkommt, dass man anscheinend keine genauen Angaben, wie den Hersteller, zu der Grafikkartenauswahl bei der Zusammenstellung für den PC hat.
Aber möglicherweise gibt es das häufiger, mir fehlen diesbezüglich die Erfahrungswerte, da ich mir noch nie einen PC zusammenbauen habe lassen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. September 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt NOCH mal angefragt und hab eine klare Antwort bekommen.
Die Normale 570 im Referenzdesign kostet ja wie gesagt 330 Euro,
Aber schon für die Phantom muss man 60 Euro draufzahlen.
Das wären dann fast 400 Euro nur für die Phantom.
Und schon bei Amazon ist die für rund 300 Euro erhältlich.

@Rabowke(oder jemand anders): Könntest du mir ein System mit dem i7 2600(K), GTX 570 und 8GB Rambei einem günstigen Anbieter zudsammenstellen???
Es sollte schon alles zusammengebaut sein, inkl.Installation Windows und Treiber und mind 2 Jahre Garantie und evtl. Burnout Test

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2011)

hardwareversand.de, da hste dann halt die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, was ja wie eine "Garantie" ist


----------



## usopia (1. Oktober 2011)

330,- für eine GTX 570 im Referenz-Design ist fast schon eine Frechheit. Aber du hast ja schon die richtige Idee und wechselst zu einem anderen Händler. hardwareversand.de ist gut, hab da auch schon öfter bestellt und mit deren PC-Konfigurator solltest du klar kommen.

Ich habe mir gestern die Asus GTX 570 geholt. Die liegt zwar auch bei ca. 300,- aber ich wollte die wegen der brachialen und sehr leisen Kühlung. An die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung kommt auch die Phantom nicht ganz ran.... Die kann man also bedenkenlos empfehlen wenn der Platz (drei Slots benötigt) im Case vorhanden ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Oktober 2011)

Ist es sicher dass da alle teile kompatibel miteinander sind und das System ohne Probleme läuft?

Nochmal Danke an euch alle für die tolle hilfe.
Herrboy ich hab meine Meinung zu harwareversand geändert


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Oktober 2011)

Wie lädt man hier bilder ins Forum hoch? Dann kan ich euch die konfig. mal zeigen


----------



## usopia (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, du kannst nur Komponenten in den Konfigurator übernehmen, die auch zur schon ausgesuchten Hardware kompatibel sind. Also z.B. ein AMD Phenom zu einem Sockel 1155-Board auswählen sollte nicht gehen.

Bilder-Upload: unten auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken, dann auf "Dateien hochladen", Pics auswählen, alles andere erklärt sich fast von selbst. Notfalls gibts hier auch noch einen Hilfe-Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Oktober 2011)

@usopia: Ich mach das auf hardwareversand nicht mit dem Konfigurator sondern ich nehm einfach alle teile einzeln und lass sie von den 
en zusammenbauen. So krasse Unkompatiblitäten meinte ich jetzt auch nicht. Es könnte ja zb sein dass sie der Ram nicht mit dem Prozessor versteht oder so. 

Als Anhang meine Konfiguration: Bei dem Laufwerk und der Festplatte kenn ich mich nicht aus da müsst ihr mir ggf was anderes empfehlen.


----------



## usopia (1. Oktober 2011)

ach so, ja, dann laß mal sehen.  Du willst eine normale HDD verbauen oder auch eine SSD?


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich will eine normale HDD verbauen.
Mit den Anhängen bin ich zu blöd.
Ich hab ne bildschirmkopie gemacht und die muss man ja dann in word öffnen aber das bild einzeln zum hochladen bekomm ich nicht.

Hier ist die Konfiguration:

8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 	
	39,79 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s 	
 	45,26 €


3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz 	
 	24,47 €

POV/TGT GeForce GTX 570 Beast, 1280MB DDR5 	
	339,21 €

ASUS DRW-24B3LT Bulk SATA schwarz 	
	20,82 €

ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 	
        85,67 €

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 	
	184,21 €

be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W 	
 	73,58 €

Belastungstest für PC & Notebook inkl. Testprotokoll 	(brauch ich den unbedingt?)
	50,00 €

Pickup-Service 24 Monate 	
	49,00 €

Rechner - Zusammenbau 	
        20,00 €

Software-Installation 	
 	34,99 €

Windows Aktivierung 	
	5,00 €

Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs 	
       16,89 €

Gesamt: 988 Euro

Ist ewas durcheinander, ich weiss...
Wenn irgendetwas nicht passt oder eig. geldverschwendung ist dann sagt es bitte
Bei dem Laufwerk weiss ich nicht genau obs ein Brenner ist


----------



## usopia (1. Oktober 2011)

ja der Asus ist ein DVD-Brenner.
Also bis auf den Zusammenbau für 20,- würde ich den ganzen Test- und Install-Kram weglassen, viel zu teuer. Und Windows-Aktivierung ist total easy, das kann jeder selber machen. Was ist mit Software-Installation gemeint, Windows draufmachen?
Ansonsten sieht das ganz gut aus, obwohl ich ein anderes Mainboard und evtl. auch Ram genommen hätte. Aber paßt schon.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist gerade was eingefallen.
Wenn beim Service Installation steht (Windows,Treiber etc.) ist Win 7 da dabei?


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Oktober 2011)

Dito @usopia

Desweiteren sollte Windows vielleicht noch in den Einkaufswagen, wenn du es schon installieren lassen willst. ^^

Edit: Nein, ist nicht dabei. Win 7 HP kostet nochmal ~80€ extra.


----------



## usopia (1. Oktober 2011)

ja, Windows mußt du noch dazunehmen. Die Frage wäre halt, ob du es selbst aufspielst oder gegen Bares (müßten diese 34,99 sein) installieren läßt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Oktober 2011)

Ab jetzt könnte der Thread eigentlich in Kaufberatung reinpassen 
Hier ist jetzt meine Konfiguration, ich musste n bisschen tricksen wegen dem Preis es dürfen max 940 Euro sein:


MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit SB-Version Englisch 	

85,84 €


8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9 	

39,90 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's 	

34,77 €

3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz 	

24,47 €


ASUS DRW-24B3LT Bulk SATA schwarz 	

20,82 €

Rechner - Zusammenbau 	

20,00 €

Software-Installation 	

34,99 €		

Pickup-Service 12 Monate 	

29,00 €

Windows Aktivierung 	

5,00 €

Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W 	

42,18 €

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 	

327,53 €

Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3, Intel P67, ATX 	

81,43 €

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 	

184,21 €

Macht insg. 930 Euro

Ist die GTX 570 okay?
Sieht auf dem Foto etwas billig aus.
Kann man das netzteil nehmen?
Ist der Arbeitsspeicher dann von anfang auf takt 1600 oder muss man den extra übertakten?
Hab ich etwas vergessen UND ist alles kompatibel?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2011)

"billige" GTX 570 gibt es nicht   die haben alle einen Mindeststandard.

Netzteil sollte gut reichen.

RAM müsstest Du wohl selber auf 1600 stellen, wobei das an sich eh nix bringt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Oktober 2011)

Mit billig meinte ich,
das das Foto von aussen hin etwas billig aussieht, das heißt, dass es schlecht verarbeitet aussieht. Kann auch nur ne Täuschung sein!
Ich habe nachdem ich das gepostet hab übrigens gelesen das die Gigabyte SOC ein Produktionsfehler hat. Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?
Soll ich vielleicht doch lieber die PoV Ultra Charged nehmen?
Und der RAM läuft dann standart auf 1333 oder?


----------



## usopia (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Modelle von Gigabyte sind mit die Besten und leisesten GTX 570. Allerdings sehe ich deine auserwählte als "nicht lieferbar" atm. Außerdem hätte ich das "OC"-Modell genommen weil schneller und günstiger, die ist aber ebenfalls nicht lieferbar momentan.
Lieferbare (leise) Alternativen wären noch die MSI für 302,- (wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung für dich) oder die Asus für 315,- Euro, die aber evtl. zu groß ist für dein Case wegen Triple-Slot .


----------



## Gerry (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ich habe nachdem ich das gepostet hab übrigens gelesen das die Gigabyte SOC ein Produktionsfehler hat.



Wo hast du das gelesen?

Die PCGH hat die Karte in der aktuellen Ausgabe getestet und keine Fehler festgestellt. Kritisiert wurde nur, dass die Karte ohne das Lüftersteuertool erstens im 2D-Modus zu viel Strom schluckt und zweitens unnötig laut dreht. Mit installiertem Tool und manuellen Einstellungen  (mit angeblich eingestellten 60% wäre die Karte immer schön leise und würde auch ausreichend kühlen) wurde die Karte aber sehr empfohlen. Dürfte von der Leistung her nicht mehr weit von einer 580er entfernt sein.



			
				usopia schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hätte ich das "OC"-Modell genommen weil schneller und  günstiger, die ist aber ebenfalls nicht lieferbar momentan.



Er hat sogar das "SOC-Modell gewählt. Die Artikelbezeichnung ist bei hardwareversand falsch bzw. unvollständig.

Die Karten haben momentan eine längere Lieferzeit. Habe die SOC gestern bei Amazon um € 327,79 bestellt. Lieferzeit ca. 2-4 Wochen. Vielleicht ist die Karte rechtzeitig zum BF3-Release da. 

Amazon-Drittanbieter haben die SOC zwar vorrätig, allerdings dann zum Preis von € 350,00+.

Edit: Alternate hat die SOC auch auf Lager. Allerdings inkl. Versandkosten: € 368,95.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Inder Konfiguration gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit...
Statt dem 2500K einen 2600, ein H61 board und eine referenz gtx 570
Dann kann ich halt nicht übertakten...
wäre das schlauer?

@Gerry: Also bei hardwareversand geben sie eine Lieferzeit von 7 Tagen an, kannst ja da mal probieren...
             Preis:327 Euro
             Das mit dem Produktionsfehler hab ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen, gibt auf youtube sogar nvideo dazu...


----------



## usopia (4. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Inder Konfiguration gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit...
> Statt dem 2500K einen 2600, ein H61 board und eine referenz gtx 570
> Dann kann ich halt nicht übertakten...
> wäre das schlauer?


würde ich nicht machen. Klar hat der "Non-K" erstmal genug Leistung aber wenn man bedenkt, wie gut sich die Ks takten lassen, hast du damit auch für die nächsten Jahre noch genug Dampf in der Hinterhand. P- oder Z-Chipsatz wäre Pflicht für mich.
Gegen eine GTX 570 im Referenz-Design ist aber nicht großartig was auszusetzen, was die Leistung betrifft.

@Gerry: daß hardwareversand die Bezeichnungen der Karten vertauscht hat ist ja lustig. Hab das natürlich nicht weiter verglichen nur die Preise kamen mir gleich etwas seltsam vor...
Von einem Fehler bei der GB-SOC hab ich übrigens noch nichts mitbekommen. Habe auch nur das mit der nervösen Lüftersteuerung gelesen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Das verwirrt mich jetzt erhlich gesagt...
Es gibt zu den H61,H67 und P67 auch noch einen Z68? 
Was ist der Unterschied zw. P67 und Z68???
Aber fürs übertakten sid beide geeignet?
Zum übertakten: Muss man das dann im BIOS machen???


----------



## usopia (4. Oktober 2011)

ja, der Z68 ist auch zum Takten geeignet. Der größte Unterschied zum P67 ist, daß du damit auch die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPUs nutzen kannst. Der Rest ist größtenteils gleich geblieben.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Oktober 2011)

Du hast ja gesagt, in der aktuellen ausgabe von PCGames ist ein test von der gigabyte drin? Gibts den auch hier im internet?


----------



## usopia (7. Oktober 2011)

Falls du die SOC meinst (die gibts halt noch nicht so lange), hab ich nur diesen Test hier in englisch gefunden:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock review - Graphics - Review - HEXUS.net


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hab die SOC gemeint.
Aber ich bin ja der englischen Sprache bemächtigt, von dem her...
Nochmal danke an alle für die vielen Antworten, vor allem dir usopia
Wenn ich noch fragen hab melde ich mich nochmal hier


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt es dass du bei hwversand den CPU Kühler selbst draufbauen musst???


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. Oktober 2011)

Kommt auf die Größe des Kühlers an. Beim Boxed-Kühler sollte es aber idR keine Probleme geben. Am besten stellst du deinen PC über den PC-Konfigurator von HWV zusammen, dann wird dir auch angezeigt, ob sie den Lüfter montieren oder nicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Cornholio71 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir bei Mindfactory,auch neue Teile bestellt,damit ich Bf3 und natürlich auch Spiele die in Zukunft kommen wie z.B. Skyrim gut spielen kann.

Hier die Liste der sachen die ich bestellt habe.


1000GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s 

1000GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s.

Da habe ich noch 74,68€ bezahlt.


16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit 

16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

dafür habe ich 83,73€ bezahlt.

1050W Corsair HX Serie Modular 

1050W Corsair HX Serie Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by

dafür habe ich 165,34€ bezahlt.

Scythe Mugen 3 AMD und Intel (SCMG-3000)

Scythe Mugen 3 AMD und Intel (SCMG-3000) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

dafür habe ich 33,80€ bezahlt.


Intel Core i7 2600 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY

Intel Core i7 2600 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

dafür habe ich 249,80 bezahlt.


Asus P8Z68 Deluxe Z68 S1155 ATX 


Asus P8Z68 Deluxe Z68 S1155 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by


dafür habe ich 192,95€ bezahlt.


2560MB Point of View GeForce GTX 570 Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) 

2560MB Point of View GeForce GTX 570 Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop

dafür habe ich 318,92 bezahlt.


120x120x25 be quiet! Silent Wings USC 1500U/m 17dB(A) Schwarz 

120x120x25 be quiet! Silent Wings USC 1500U/m 17dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

dafür habe ich 12,11€ bezahlt


0,5m SATA 6 Gb/s Anschlusskabel gewinkelt gelb

0,5m SATA 6 Gb/s Anschlusskabel gewinkelt gelb - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

dafür habe ich 3,90€ bezahlt. 		


Macht zusammen =1.142,22 €

Ich hoffe ja das ich damit jetzt 3 Jahre ruhe habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Oktober 2011)

Cornholio71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir bei Mindfactory,auch neue Teile bestellt,damit ich Bf3 und natürlich auch Spiele die in Zukunft kommen wie z.B. Skyrim gut spielen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Sieht ja soweit ganz nett aus, aber wozu 16 GB Ram und ein 1050 Watt Netzteil? Ist meiner Meinung nach Geldverschwendung. Ein 600 Watt Markennetzteil & 8 GB Ram sollten völlig reichen.

Das Mainboard kommt mir auch reichlich teuer vor. Meiner Meinung nach könntest du da über 100 Euro einsparen, ohne an Leistung zu verlieren.


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. Oktober 2011)

So ein System würde mich auch reizen,
aber du hast wohl mehr Budget zur Verfügung gehabt wie ich es jetzt habe, da muss ich das unnötige Zeug halt wegstreichen,
den gleichen PC bekommst du locker für 900 Euro


----------



## usopia (22. Oktober 2011)

@Cornholio71: ja schönes Sys aber du nimmst ein solches Übertakter-Mainboard und dazu "nur" den i7-2600, also die "Non-K"-Version. Den kannst du kaum übertakten, was mit der K-Version für nur 10,- mehr total einfach ist und vor allem extreme Leistung bringt. Netzteil finde ich auch total überdimensioniert. 16 GB Ram kann man machen, 8 GB reichen aber momentan.

Ich würde generell beim Mainboard, beim Netzteil und bei der HDD (Caviar Blue reicht) einsparen und dafür eine SSD verbauen, die bringt nämlich tatsächlich mehr Systemleistung und evtl. wirklich drei Jahre Ruhe.


----------

